# What kind of serrasalmus?



## keremcumali (Feb 11, 2005)

What kind of serrasalmus?
İs it serra.Hollandi?







or

















View attachment 118214

View attachment 118215

View attachment 118217

View attachment 118223


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a Hollandi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rchan11 Posted Today, 03:05 PM
> Looks like a Hollandi.


Really? Based on what?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/hollandi.html


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Eigenmanni???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rchan11 Posted Today, 04:46 PM
> http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/hollandi.html


Sorry, that doesn't prove the fish IN THE PHOTO above, is S. hollandi. Read the description and especially the web page you are citing. If you are going to cite information, please be specific and identify what features make THAT FISH in the photo S. hollandi.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > rchan11 Posted Today, 03:05 PM
> > Looks like a Hollandi.
> 
> 
> Really? Based on what?


I'm no expert, therefore I said "Looks like" and not "It is" for "Definately a".

By the shape of the head and red anal fin.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rchan11 Posted Today, 04:54 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 1 2006, 11:23 PM)
> 
> QUOTE
> ...


Well, in that case, let me be clear......You're WRONG.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > rchan11 Posted Today, 04:54 PM
> > QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 1 2006, 11:23 PM)
> >
> > QUOTE
> ...


Don't keep us guessing. What kind is it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rchan11 Posted Today, 04:57 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 1 2006, 11:56 PM)
> 
> QUOTE
> ...


You must not have seen this same fish in PICTURES.

My remarks are there.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

hastatus said:


> You must not have seen this same fish in PICTURES.
> 
> My remarks are there.


Sorry...I missed that post.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rchan11 Posted Today, 05:03 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 2 2006, 12:01 AM)
> 
> You must not have seen this same fish in PICTURES.
> ...


No biggie. The description for S. hollandi (keep this in the back of your mind) has a dark "V" on the caudal fin. The fish above has a dark band on the tail edge. That automatically removes it as S. hollandi, not to mention the S. hollandi is actually S. eigenmanni (Jegu, 2000) from Bolivia.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

hastatus said:


> No biggie. The description for S. hollandi (keep this in the back of your mind) has a dark "V" on the caudal fin. The fish above has a dark band on the tail edge. That automatically removes it as S. hollandi, not to mention the S. hollandi is actually S. eigenmanni (Jegu, 2000) from Bolivia.
> 
> Have a good weekend.


Thank you Frank...You've a good weekend also.


----------



## keremcumali (Feb 11, 2005)

S. eigenmanni









Have a good weekend








Im going to sea side.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

> *S. eigenmanni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought hollandi were eigenmanni...











> This will be my only comment on the fish.
> 
> 1. S. hollandi does not look like that fish.
> 2. Jegu revised S. hollandi and made it a synonym of S. eigenmanni.[/b]
> 3. Your fish does not look like either, probably a form of S. rhombeus. Give it time to grow out more and repost your pictures in our ID forum.


i wasnt saying it was eigemanni i was saying if its a hollandi isnt it an eigenmanni...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> JustJoshinYa Posted Today, 03:53 AM
> QUOTE
> S. eigenmanni Have a good weekend
> Im going to sea side.
> ...


hollandi IS S. eigenmanni. I think its the problem with translation from English to Turkish that is causing some problems. Also how we compose words can throw some people off.

But I think he got the message.


----------



## keremcumali (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok.Thanks.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that looks like a juvi rhom. dont eigenmani's/hollandi's have a higher back and a black humeral spot?


----------



## keremcumali (Feb 11, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > Tibs Posted Today, 09:22 AM
> > Very nice looking fish.
> >
> > I would be suprised if it was a Hollandi. Very few Hollandi's have ever been in the aquarium trade, and considering your from Turkey I doubt that they would get them over there. I looks to be a sanchezi to me, but what do I know.
> ...


Thanks, I'll give more pictures.
What kind of rhom?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> keremcumali Posted Today, 06:52 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 1 2006, 07:16 PM)
> 
> QUOTE
> ...


There is really no answer to that question without knowing where it was collected from what river. The scientific name is; Serrasalmus rhombeus, the common name has no value.


----------



## keremcumali (Feb 11, 2005)

İt's come from Peru.which river? I dont know,but ı will ask seller, 
İt's important for me.

*Who's fish ı dont know but, it's my favorite








View attachment 119257


----------



## keremcumali (Feb 11, 2005)

New








View attachment 119345

View attachment 119346

View attachment 119347


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Very Good...

Like S.hollandi...









(Turkish Note: Hocam bu balık hollandi bana göre... Rhom olduğunu sanmıyorum..







)


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Bu boydaki rhomlarda solungaç kısmında kırmızılık görmedim hiç,tür belirlemede uzman değilim tabii ki ama o konu dikkatimi çekti..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID complete.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

hastatus said:


> S. sanchezi. ID complete.


----------



## keremcumali (Feb 11, 2005)

Red Spilo


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> keremcumali Posted Today, 08:02 AM
> Red Spilo


Not even close, this fish does meet the description.


----------

